# 2018 Christian Random Thoughts ... Forsaking Compromise



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Beginnings with God, in 2018 and beyond, Everyone.

No matter where you are in your walk with the Lord, it's not too late to grow more in Him and without compromise.    There is a seed of Righteousness that has been planted within you, a seed that is incorruptible, a seed that cannot be crushed, for it is a seed that has been planted by All Mighty God.

You have all that you will ever need to grow strong(er) in the Lord and in the power of HIS Might to remain strong in Him and to remain steadfast, strong in the faith and to not compromise yourself to the evils of this world. (Refer to Colossians 1:23)

Below is a message that I shared in 2011.  All by the grace of God who lives inside of me...who lives inside of us because of Jesus.

Be blessed, Everyone...Happy New Year.   Happy New Beginnings with Jesus who is God, Forever.

_Shimmie _

 *Jesus*​
*God's Seed Within Us*

Matthew 4 (Jesus' parable about the Seeds).  The seed within us is in solid ground, our bellies filled with living waters.

The 'Seed' (Seed of Righteousness -- The Word of God) is in each of us who are with Jesus Christ.

The problems we have with our loved ones (family members, friends, etc.) bosses, co-workers... and any situation (challenge) which occurs in our lives is not about 'them', it's about the 'Seed' within us, that satan is after.  He's out to 'steal' the Word from within us.  his goal is to turn us away from God.  It's the same strategy he used against Job, yet Job did not turn his heart away from God.

Once we 'get' this, we realize that it's not about what our loved ones are doing or not doing, or what the situation is, instead, satan is simply trying to dig that seed from out of us.  Who better for satan to use than a loved one or situation that matters to us, to use as a weapon, his vehicle to get to that seed within our bellies, where we give life.   he tries hard Yet, he cannot.   The Word of God is so deeply planted within us, that he cannot get to the seed. 

As soon as we realize this and grasp it, the attack loses it's power and affect against us.  It's over and we will begin to see changes in our loved ones and in the situations.  The 'attack's become less effective.  It stops.

One of the things that satan loves to do, is to use these situations to stop us from praying.   Have you ever noticed when 'we' become angry / frustrrated / fed up with a loved one or a situation, we 'stop' praying for them or the situation, for that moment?   This is what satan wants us to do, as it gives him access to more of his launches of attack; however when we pray, we are 'blocking' his access; he can't get in and he is rendered powerless.   he gets   banned.  

So, in us we have the 'Seed', an incorruptable seed that cannot be taken away and this is what satan wants to steal, but he cannot, for it is not his, it's God's Word, within us.

When challenges come, that's all it is, a challenge.  satan is not getting our seed.

Unto God be ALL the Glory...Always. Always. Always.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 1, 2018)

*Happy New Year! Shalom, Peace be with you!
For 2018 Christian Random Thoughts: Stop being so PC and get right with JC Jesus Christ the Lord!*

So here we are again at the close of one year and the beginning of a new year. What resolutions will you start fervently only to slack off or give up completely in February?  We’ve all been there, I wish we could all say we’ve done everything that God had willed for us to do in the previous year. But we can change that right now.

Look I’m just going to say it.

*LIFE.IS.TOO.SHORT! *

*Too short* too continue to walk the fence of faith hoping that if I stay neutral (like Switzerland) no one will attack me. You need to ask yourself

1. When has the enemy ever considered neutrality a good cover? He does not and he never did.  The enemy will still reek havoc (steal, kill, and destroy)  in your life more so when you’re not prayed up, reading the Bible and attending Church than when you are. (for us Catholics that means besides regular prayers or novenas, also praying the rosary daily if you can, receiving all the sacraments regularly, reading the Bible, CCC, and Eucharistic adoration time.)


*Too short* to entertain friends, boyfriends, colleagues, anyone who keeps trying to wear you down and lead you astray. You know the ones, the insidious “friends” that slowly deteriorate your moral compass like water wearing down a stone one drop at a time. (Hint: They’re not really your friends, they’re just hanging around to see you fail)


*Too short* to keep playing games with your life and your salvation. I’ll read my Bible tomorrow which turns into next month, or  I’ll go to Church next week, then it’s just Christmas and Easter only. “ *Well Church is open all year and  on Christmas and Easter coming to church 2 times a year won’t save your soul.” Fr. Rafa .* Yeah, Chreaster’s that ones for you.

Procrastination is not your spirit mans friend. You know the excuses like,  I’m too busy to educate myself and my kids in sound Christian doctrine, or reinforce Bible teachings and Christian morals to my kids. But you do have time to watch Scandal on TV, but wonder why your kids are acting out like they did?
Don’t sleep on this because He will come like a thief in the night, and only God knows when your time is up.


*Let’s consider Why is it really that you stay in neutral?*

Is it to please others, not rock the boat, fit in with certain people? I mean you don’t want them to know you’re passionate about your faith, passionate about Jesus Christ, that can’t be cool, right? Well let me tell you something while you’re dancing around, jumping through other people’s hoops, and being PC (politically correct) you’re time is running out. Stop being PC and get right with JC (Jesus Christ)

The enemy of all mankind, that old serpent, the ultimate deceiver, the father of lies the devil is all to happy to keep you parked in neutral, spiritual Switzerland that is without a clue while he watches your time run out laughing.


1 Peter 5:8-9

Be sober and vigilant. Your opponent the devil is prowling around like a roaring lion looking for [someone] to devour. 9 Resist him, steadfast in faith, knowing that your fellow believers throughout the world undergo the same sufferings.

"Stay alert! Watch out for your great enemy, the devil. He prowls around like a roaring lion, looking for someone to devour."


Proverbs 5:6

5Deliver yourself like a gazelle from the hunter’s hand

            And like a bird from the hand of the fowler.


You have to make changes in your life, only you can do it, before it’s too late for change. I know because we’ve had 2 deaths 1 family and a friend of family within weeks of each other. Imagine talking to someone today then tomorrow there gone. Did they/will I live like they should have could have ? Did they/ will I accomplish what God’s will for them? Did they/will I get right with Jesus before they died?/I die?


These are questions I will only have answered I pray only after my husband (claiming it) and I old and grey, passed on the solid Christian faith to our children, and their children and have lived a long prosperous, God loving and serving generous life. Get right with Jesus Christ, profess, confess, pick up your cross and follow Him. Why? Because there is no more time to waste.


Isaiah 52:1-3

Awake, awake!

    Put on your strength, Zion;

Put on your glorious garments,

    Jerusalem, holy city.

Never again shall the uncircumcised

    or the unclean enter you.

2 

Arise, shake off the dust,

    sit enthroned, Jerusalem;

Loose the bonds from your neck,

    captive daughter Zion!

3 

    For thus says the Lord:

For nothing you were sold,

    without money you shall be redeemed.



Matthew 11:28-30

http://bible.com/116/mat.11.28.nlt

28 Come to Me, all you who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. 29 Take My yoke upon you and learn from Me, for I am gentle and lowly in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. 30 For My yoke is easy and My burden is light."


*You might be saying to yourself.......

right........................



                                                                             about..................



                                                              NOW!*


Who is she to tell me what I should do?


Well Mz. Independent, this is your wake up call and I’m the operator, I’m just a messenger and you need to pick up this phone and listen to this message. This is your Hail Mary pass and I’m the quarterback, you need to catch this ball and run with it all the way to the promised land.   I’m just a voice crying out in the wilderness, I alone am nothing, I claim nothing for myself all glory to God in the highest, I’m just an instrument, a humble hand-maiden of our Father in heaven.


"And he gives grace generously. As the Scriptures say, “God opposes the proud but gives grace to the humble.”"

-James 4:6

http://bible.com/116/jas.4.6.nlt


Like in the aria, Io son l’umile ancella from the opera

Adriana Lecouvreur.

Ecco, respiro apena.         
Listen, I’m barely breathing

Io son l’umile ancella          
I’m the humble servant

del genio creator;          
of the genius creator;

Ei m’offre la favella    
He offers me the words

Io la diffondo ai cor…    
that I impart/diffuse to the heart…

Del verso io son l’accento,
from the verse, I’m the accent

l’eco del dramma uman
the echo of human drama,

il fragile strumento    
the fragile instrument,

vassallo della man…   
the lowly hand-maiden/vessel of His hand…

Mite, gioconda, atroce, 
Timid, joyous, terrible,

Mi chiamo Fedeltà;    
I’m called Faithfulness.

•Un soffio è la mia voce,•
•My voice is just a whisper,•

che al novo di morrà.    
which, with the new day, will die.




James 4:13-14

Come now, you who say, “Today or tomorrow we will[a] go to such and such a city, spend a year there, buy and sell, and make a profit”; 14 whereas you do not know what will happen tomorrow. For what is your life? It is even a vapor that appears for a little time and then vanishes away.


Tomorrow is not promised to us, stop wasting time being PC, procrastinating, playing games with your and your family’s mortal and eternal life and get right with Jesus Christ our Lord and Savior. God is a gentleman, He would never force us to come to him, only we can let him in. No matter where you are, what you’ve done, what’s happened to you. Jesus loves you,  He IS for YOU! He is for ALL of US! He’s waiting for YOU! Always.


May God bless you and keep you, In the name of God the Father, God the Son and God the Holy Spirit.  AMEN!

John 14:27 
"Peace I leave with you; My peace I give to you; not as the world gives do I give to you. Do not let your heart be troubled, nor let it be fearful.

-*Lucia*




Chris Tomlin
LYRICS
I was lost
I was in chains
The world had a hold of me
My heart was a stone
I was covered in shame
When He came for me
I couldn't run, couldn't run from His presence
I couldn't run, couldn't run from His arms
Jesus, He loves me, He loves me, He is for me
Jesus, how can it be, He loves me, He is for me
And it was a fire
Deep in my soul
I'll never be the same
I stepped out of the dark
And into the light
When He called my name
I couldn't run, couldn't run from His presence
I couldn't run, couldn't run from His arms
Jesus, He loves me, He loves me, He is for me
Jesus, how can it be, He loves me, He is for me
He holds the stars and He holds my heart
With healing hands that bear the scars
The rugged cross where He died for me
My only hope, my everything
Jesus, He loves me
He loves me, oh
Jesus, how can it be, He loves me, He is for me
He loves me (He loves me, He loves me)
He is for me (He loves me, He loves me)
My God it's amazing oh

*———-

PS
*
I hope this helps all of you, if this message touched you, or made you really think, then please copy, paste, and send it, re-post it. I know this message is for somebody cause my computer tried to shut down once and erase my draft twice, and I had to copy and paste it 3  times, to upload here so someone’s working overtime, coincidence? I don’t think so.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 1, 2018)

Resources:

2017 Christian Random Thoughts

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ghts-new-beginnings-in-god-our-father.808575/


2016 Christian Random Thoughts

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2016-christian-random-thoughts.778459/


2015 Christian Random Thoughts

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...8-is-not-too-late.748857/page-6#post-22140327


Prayer Request Thread

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/prayer-request-thread.50344/page-93


Marriage Prayers for Singles

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...-it-is-gods-will-for-you-to-be-married.96564/


Single Christian Women's Support the Remix

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/single-christian-womens-support-the-remix.708315/


Prayer Line (please check for New Years call in schedule or tag @Shimmie)

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/prayer-line-schedule-updates-are-posted-here.580975/


Catholic Thread

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/the-official-catholic-thread.606405/

CC book list
https://longhaircareforum.com/blogs/catholic-christian-recomended-book-list.414/

*If you’re a Catholic Christian, don’t feel that you’re all alone in the CF, even though we’re not many on these boards (FYI: we’re actually 1.2 Billion worldwide) we are very fervent in our faith. So don’t feel intimidated, or  be afraid to participate, contribute whole-heartedly for we are all sisters in Christ no matter what denomination.  Everyone is welcome to participate.


----------



## movingforward (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year Ladies!!  

I will be the first to admit that I have strayed away from the Lord a little (Luke warm Christian).  But I’m back with Him......the New Year has nothing to do with it, it’s that I’m at a place that no one has ever ha my back like Father.  Even during this year, where I allowed myself to get a little wild.  He kept me.

So I’m back with him 100%.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 1, 2018)

Lucia said:


> *For 2018 Christian Random Thoughts: Stop being so PC and get right with JC Jesus Christ the Lord!*
> 
> So here we are again at the close of one year and the beginning of a new year. What resolutions will you start fervently only to slack off or give up completely in February?  We’ve all been there, I wish we could all say we’ve done everything that God had willed for us to do in the previous year. But we can change that right now.
> 
> ...


@Lucia 

Thank you so much.  you Never disappoint with your Ministry.  I truly thank God for you being here.  ❤❤❤


----------



## Lucia (Jan 1, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> @Lucia
> 
> Thank you so much.  you Never disappoint with your Ministry.  I truly thank God for you being here.  ❤❤❤




Your very welcome, all glory to God. Amen. You can see I had some technical difficulties getting the full maessage uploaded.   I wasn’t giving up, So I rebuked my iPad and told it to get right.


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year ladies! Hope everything went well and you guys will be able to recuperate by the week's end. Today I'm home all day, we spent the whole night praying, singing, dancing and testifying with our church.

To be honest I'm feeling really blah about everything, which is actually causing me to rethink my whole mindframe in another direction. Hear me out: I've been a single woman for a decade, the same amount of time I've been dealing with a mental illness. Really didn't feel like making any resolutions because they barely ever come to pass. God ALWAYS does a bunch of little things for me, that make my life run smoothly, but the much bigger things...well that's another story.

Was on FaceTime yesterday with my sister and I told her that this year might be the year that I am able to completely wean myself off of anti-psychotic drugs. I told her because she's one of the few believers in my family, but even she was doubtful, saying "again?" in a tone that left much to be desired. Anyhoo, I'm not gonna let that deteriorate me, it can still happen for me.

I really didn't feel like making New Years Resolutions and I really didn't even make them. But in 2017 I worked for a health insurance company in their customer service department. It struck me that most people do not read the fine lines of their contract and that's how I've been treating the Bible for the past few years. Just getting by on scraps that everyone recited, instead of getting deep into the Word. "Big doors revolve on small hinges" as Brother Zac Poonen always says, he says we have to read the Bible slowly. So that's what I plan to do this year AND attack the enemy of lust that has been with me for so long, I cannot even remember when I had a whole day without a lustful thought. This can't be life.

It's kinda like the starry eyed period of a marriage and then comes the time when your love begins to really be tested: can you withstand the time? I thought that by this time I would be testifying on FaceBook about finding the love of my life...and I did, I found Jesus, but like @Lucia pointed out, I barely ever speak about Him. I'm more interested in what He can do for me than what I can do for Him.

What gives me hope is this plant I received from a woman I tutor. The plant had died out, I had already written in my notebook that I was to throw it out and keep the vase. But just as I was getting ready to get rid of it, I saw several new shoots (the ones bending). As I always say: there is life after life. Hold on.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 1, 2018)

Made it to another year!! Happy New Year!! I did a lot of straying away from God last year. But this year, I’m staying steadfast and unmovable. I believing great things are going to occur this year!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 1, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Happy New Year ladies! Hope everything went well and you guys will be able to recuperate by the week's end. Today I'm home all day, we spent the whole night praying, singing, dancing and testifying with our church.
> 
> To be honest I'm feeling really blah about everything, which is actually causing me to rethink my whole mindframe in another direction. Hear me out: I've been a single woman for a decade, the same amount of time I've been dealing with a mental illness. Really didn't feel like making any resolutions because they barely ever come to pass. God ALWAYS does a bunch of little things for me, that make my life run smoothly, but the much bigger things...well that's another story.
> 
> ...


So beautiful is this heart filled message.   I love the "big doors revolve on small hinges".     It has me looking at the door of my heart. 

God bless you dear one, @Maracujá.    The door of your heart has strong hinges.  It's open to Jesus. 

Amen ❤


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 1, 2018)

Lucia said:


> Your very welcome, all glory to God. Amen. You can see I had some technical difficulties getting the full maessage uploaded.   I wasn’t giving up, So I rebuked my iPad and told it to get right.


You did all of this on an iPad?    You are truly dedicated to sharing God's Word.   God bless you, again and again.


----------



## Laela (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year, everyone!
I've  had an interesting year but God has been faithful and I'll remain steadfast, to share testimony.  My spirit has been uplifted by the beautiful words shared in this thread.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year to everyone.  May God richly bless you throughout this coming year and beyond.

God is Holy.  Somehow we have lost the holiness of God and who He really is.  We have co-opted a god who fits our narrative and made Him into one of us.  God is not on anybody's side -- we need to get on His side.  God is righteous -- we are not.  We get our righteousness from Him.  We all believe our way is the right way to live, love and serve God.  But God meets us where we are and brings us to where He is.  Our faith is a journey the final destination of which is up to God not us.  No two people have the same testimony.  Each of us has a different story, a different experience with God.  God loves all of His creation, but not everyone who says they love Him really do.  God is Holy and we must recognize His Holiness.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 1, 2018)

Laela said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!
> I've  had an interesting year but God has been faithful and I'll remain steadfast, to share testimony.  My spirit has been uplifted by the beautiful words shared in this thread.


Thank you so much for coming in to share @Laela ❤


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 1, 2018)

newgrowth15 said:


> Happy New Year to everyone.  May God richly bless you throughout this coming year and beyond.
> 
> God is Holy.  Somehow we have lost the holiness of God and who He really is.  We have co-opted a god who fits our narrative and made Him into one of us.  God is not on anybody's side -- we need to get on His side.  God is righteous -- we are not.  We get our righteousness from Him.  We all believe our way is the right way to live, love and serve God.  But God meets us where we are and brings us to where He is.  Our faith is a journey the final destination of which is up to God not us.  No two people have the same testimony.  Each of us has a different story, a different experience with God.  God loves all of His creation, but not everyone who says they love Him really do.  God is Holy and we must recognize His Holiness.


@newgrowth15 ❤

Thank you so very much for starting this thread with the heart of God, our Father.  God Bless You.


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 2, 2018)

Happy New Year, ladies.
I don't even know where to begin...I feel like I've taken so many matters into my own hands that I've relegated God to second place in my life. I've let myself become consumed by things of the world rather than Him.

He has blessed me and my family immensely this year. We've been prosperous, have been covered and restored by Him when we were sick, and so on. But in the midst of all those blessings, I've let my hunger for Him become so dull to the point of flattening.

Worse, my lukewarmness has rubbed off on DH. He is still trying to be the spiritual leader but I now realize my excuses drag him and our entire family down, spiritually. 

It's time to make a change and let my flesh out of the way.


----------



## Laela (Jan 2, 2018)

Good to *see* you back in CF, @kikigirl !
Happy New Year


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jan 2, 2018)

Oh wow.... My heart is overjoyed at some of the testimonies shared in here already.  I’ve strayed away big time as well.  And God has kept me covered through my mess.  Even though we aren’t saved by our works but by His grace, that’s no excuse for living a lackluster and lukewarm life.  We aren’t perfect but should be striving for perfection daily.  I thank God for His redeeming power.  When I keep Him first EVERYTHING else falls into its proper place.  I have to get back to my first love.  Nothing ever seems right or goes as planned when I’m running to and fro and not keeping my mind stayed on Jesus.


----------



## mrselle (Jan 2, 2018)

The last few months of 2017 were rough.  I lost a dear friend and my grandmother within three months of each other and then had some things happen that just threw me for a loop.  But....through those events I drew close to God.  I set up a war room in my home.  I'm embarrassed to say how long I had been thinking about it, but never did it.  I've been reading and praying more than I have in years.  For so long I was afraid to pray because I was afraid of what God might say to me, but I got to a place where I couldn't see myself making it without prayer, reading and studying the word. 

I started praying fervently around Thanksgiving and I haven't let up.  The first couple of weeks were hard.  My family and I were under spiritual attack.  After those couple of weeks, the attacks were less intense and it became easier for me to pray.  

God has been speaking to me about a lot of things these past several weeks, but there is a theme and it all works together.  He wants me to forgive the same way He has forgiven me.  He has shown me that He views no sin as greater than the other.  We, as humans do that, God does not.  One day I was thinking about all the things someone has done to me and God began showing me some things that _I _had done.  I justified my actions by telling myself it happened a long time ago, but God said, "So?  It happened."  I have a tendency to judge people because they aren't where I think they should be and that is wrong.  God wants me to forgive, so everyday I pray to forgive.  

Sunday morning's message was about laying aside everything that hinders us from serving God with our whole hearts and not becoming apathetic/slack/uninterested.  

I say all this to say that while this path I am on is a little scary at times, I feel a sense of assurance that God is hearing my prayers and answering them one by one.


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 2, 2018)

Laela said:


> Good to *see* you back in CF, @kikigirl !
> Happy New Year


Thanks @Laela and Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 2, 2018)

mrselle said:


> The last few months of 2017 were rough.  I lost a dear friend and my grandmother within three months of each other and then had some things happen that just threw me for a loop.  But....through those events I drew close to God.  I set up a war room in my home.  I'm embarrassed to say how long I had been thinking about it, but never did it.  I've been reading and praying more than I have in years.  For so long I was afraid to pray because I was afraid of what God might say to me, but I got to a place where I couldn't see myself making it without prayer, reading and studying the word.
> 
> *I started praying fervently around Thanksgiving and I haven't let up.  The first couple of weeks were hard.  My family and I were under spiritual attack.  After those couple of weeks, the attacks were less intense and it became easier for me to pray.  *
> 
> ...



^^Yes!
When you start or come back to really getting on your knees in prayer there will be more spiritual attacks at first then it will be random or ramp up either just before a blessing is coming or when God is about to change your life or promote you to a higher level.  That’s what people forget to tell you and that’s exactly what discourages alot of people from praying at all and they give up, which is exactly what the enemy wants. When you’re back not praying your literally a leaf in the wind and they blow you in any direction they want, and cause havoc in your life. They want Luke warm and neutral everyone doesn’t have to be sold out to the devil. As long as you’ve chooses anything but Jesus they’re good. 

1 Thess 5:16-18
Pray without ceasing, fir thus is the will of Christ Jesus for you.

"“Keep on asking, and you will receive what you ask for. Keep on seeking, and you will find. Keep on knocking, and the door will be opened to you."
-‭‭Matthew‬ ‭7:7‬‬
http://bible.com/116/mat.7.7.nlt


----------



## mrselle (Jan 2, 2018)

Lucia said:


> ^^Yes!
> When you start or come back to really getting on your knees on prayer there will be more spiritual attacks at first then it will be random or ramp up either just before a blessing is coming or when God is about to change your life or promote you to a higher level.  That’s what people forget to tell you and *that’s exactly what discourages alot of people from praying at all and they give up, which is exactly what the enemy wants. *
> 
> 1 Thess 5:16-18
> ...



Exactly!  That was one of the reasons I was hesitant.  I knew the attacks would come.  I had reached a place of complacency and I didn't want to rock the boat.  I have been reading _The Circle Maker_.  It is not an easy read and I am finding it difficult to finish the book, but there is tons of inspiration.  In the book the author talks about the book of Daniel.  Daniel prayer and his answer didn't come for 21 days.  When he finally received his answer the angel told him he had been trying to get to him to give him his answer, but one of the devil's angels resisted him.  In the book, the author asks the question what would have happened if Daniel had stopped praying after 19 days or 20 days?  His breakthrough was just around corner.  We never know when our breakthrough is coming.  It could be in six months or six minutes, so keep praying.  

Today there was another spiritual attack.  The frustrating thing is that I knew it was a spiritual attack, but I still couldn't hold my peace.  I was smart enough to go into my prayer room and tell the Lord I knew it was a spiritual attack, but still felt frustrated.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 2, 2018)

mrselle said:


> Exactly!  That was one of the reasons I was hesitant.  I knew the attacks would come.  I had reached a place of complacency and I didn't want to rock the boat.  I have been reading _The Circle Maker_.  It is not an easy read and I am finding it difficult to finish the book, but there is tons of inspiration.  In the book the author talks about the book of Daniel.  Daniel prayer and his answer didn't come for 21 days.  When he finally received his answer the angel told him he had been trying to get to him to give him his answer, but one of the devil's angels resisted him.  In the book, the author asks the question what would have happened if Daniel had stopped praying after 19 days or 20 days?  His breakthrough was just around corner.  We never know when our breakthrough is coming.  It could be in six months or six minutes, so keep praying.
> 
> Today there was another spiritual attack.  The frustrating thing is that I knew it was a spiritual attack, but I still couldn't hold my peace.  I was smart enough to go into my prayer room and tell the Lord I knew it was a spiritual attack, but still felt frustrated.



Don’t let frustration go unchecked it’s another way to discourage you from your goals. They know if you keep praying God will open doors, break down barriers, move mountains spiritually then physically in this material world. I know some people with good intentions but just can’t get disciplined about they’re prayer and study, min I take15 minutes out to pray daily even if im really busy.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 3, 2018)

Here is a tool for repetitive spiritual attacks:
It is the principal of blessing those who would either bless or harm us and using it as a weapon against the adversary and his minions.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 8, 2018)

Until recently, I wasn't aware of the Christian Random Thoughts thread. Now that I am, I will drop in from time to time to post whatever the Lord lays on my heart.

This morning, it's Gratitude. Just say "Thank You" to the Lord: Not for anything in particular, but for everything.  Even the things one might count as bad, God uses for the good of those who love Him.  Also learn to be content.  Godliness with contentment is great gain. I Timothy 6:6  Every now and then, be the leper who went back and thanked Jesus before he partook of his blessings. Luke 17:12-18


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2018)

Awesome thread @Shimmie.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2018)

Here's a video that motivated me to take my Christian walk for 2018 a lot more seriously and I hope it motivates anyone who listens to it:


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 15, 2018)

Humility -- that is my thought for the day.  Someone recently sent to me a video of a street preacher battling with people of different belief systems from his own.  As I watched the video, I cringed in my spirit.  While he may have made good points, he lost THE POINT.  Winning a soul to Christ isn't about winning an argument or proving a point, it's about pointing a nonbeliever to Jesus Christ and allowing the Holy Spirit to do what only He can do and that is to convict the nonbeliever of his sin and cause him to repent and be saved.  We have been given power from The Most High God to do His work, but it must be done with humility or it won't look differently from any other religious zealots who attempt to force their views on others.  "... God resisteth the proud, but giveth grace unto the humble." James 4:6b.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 17, 2018)

newgrowth15 said:


> Humility -- that is my thought for the day.  Someone recently sent to me a video of a street preacher battling with people of different belief systems from his own.  As I watched the video, I cringed in my spirit.  While he may have made good points, he lost THE POINT.  Winning a soul to Christ isn't about winning an argument or proving a point, it's about pointing a nonbeliever to Jesus Christ and allowing the Holy Spirit to do what only He can do and that is to convict the nonbeliever of his sin and cause him to repent and be saved.  We have been given power from The Most High God to do His work, but it must be done with humility or it won't look differently from any other religious zealots who attempt to force their views on others.  "... God resisteth the proud, but giveth grace unto the humble." James 4:6b.


I had planned to post something else, but I was drawn back to reread your post and the words, "Define humility," popped up. I will break it down via the Paleo-Hebrew hieroglyphs later to see how the ancients saw the term. (I confess Father Yah has been wanting me to do this with many words, but I have this stupid "slow to obey" problem and have the nerve to complain about my children doing it. Give praise to the Father, for He is slow to anger, unlike myself sometimes.)

Humility means to care about what Yah thinks of you and how you treat others; to be retiring, reserved, modest, or, in modern-day vernacular, even-keeled. Yahshua never brow-beat anyone. Any vitriol He had He saved for the religious leaders to let the others listening understand they had been misled about what Our Father wanted from them. Humility then is a constant state of submitting to His work through us, just as Yahshua did, without fuss. This is why it is imperative to hear from Him ourselves.


----------



## Laela (Jan 19, 2018)

*Hebrews 13:16 *
But don’t forget doing good and sharing with others, for with such *sacrifices* God is well pleased.


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 22, 2018)

We've found a home church. It is place that is a bit outside of our comfort zone, but definitely where God wants us to be.
God has yet again showed us that we can do all things through Him who strengthens us. A family need was resolved in a way that could only be divine intervention. And DH and I are ready to honor Him through the gift with which He has just entrusted us.


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 26, 2018)

Here's an update from my post on January 1st...Look at God, even in the middle of winter:


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 26, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Here's an update from my post on January 1st...Look at God, even in the middle of winter:


So beautiful! 
I've given up on trying to grow white orchids. They are so finicky!


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 27, 2018)

kikigirl said:


> So beautiful!
> I've given up on trying to grow white orchids. They are so finicky!



Tell me about it! I suck at it too, but I'm trying to do better , especially since it was a gift. Believe me, I've killed many a plant/flowers . Now I try to talk to them in the morning, my sister and co-worker say it makes all the difference .


----------



## Laela (Jan 29, 2018)

The faculty of choice... "This  Is the day that the Lord has made.* I will* rejoice and be glad in it"!


----------



## movingforward (Jan 30, 2018)

Thank you Lord. Change is here!!


----------



## Laela (Feb 5, 2018)

Awesome read!  "The spirit of Python"  by Jentezen Franklin:

" There is no 'gift of prayer' ...It takes faith and persistence. ... You have a spiritual life if you read the Bible (inhale) and pray (exhale).  The Bible is the inspired Word of God, which means it is  'God-breathed' "


----------



## Lucia (Feb 10, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> Here is a tool for repetitive spiritual attacks:
> It is the principal of blessing those who would either bless or harm us and using it as a weapon against the adversary and his minions.



Testimony, this really works!  I just planned a  couple of quick 1 line prayers that I can do anytime anywhere even while having a conversation when I pause to listen while they talk I send off my quick prayer-BOOM!


----------



## Lucia (Feb 10, 2018)

Scripture References
  Genesis 1, 2:1-4

"Seek the Kingdom of God above all else, and live righteously, and he will give you everything you need."
-‭‭Matthew‬ ‭6:33‬‬
http://bible.com/116/mat.6.33.nlt
[/URL]

 Ephesians 5:15-19


----------



## Laela (Feb 13, 2018)

Heard Sunday ..(paraphrasing).'You cannot outgive God, He's a Giver, not a debtor and therefore  owes you nothing.  It's  hard to owe anyone anything if you are  giving to them..'


----------



## Lucia (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Sharpened (Feb 14, 2018)

Am I the only one whose spirit has an absolute fit when I get out of pocket, misbehave, or just general laziness?


----------



## Lucia (Feb 16, 2018)

Reality check: perspective for those who live in 1st world countries we are BLESSED! And spoiled cause many of us don’t acknowledge the little things
Take time out today and everyday to give thanks to God for little things we all can take for granted and Praise God in heaven for them. Because a lot of people in this world don’t have a fraction of what we have. Zip up those complaining lips and be grateful, thankful, and full of joy and praise for our great Lord and King Jesus Christ who started it all!
John 1:1
1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.



Don’t just be a talking Christian be a doing Christian professsing your faith is great but it’s not all there is how are yo helping your fellow man today?
Doesn’t have to be big or special or recognized publically actually it’s better that it’s not but how do you serve God? Just with empty words or with action doing our Fathers will.
 Thy will be done on earth as it is in heaven- Matt 6:9-13


----------



## Laela (Feb 16, 2018)

I am delivered from the evil of this present world, for it is the will of God - GAL 1:4


----------



## Lucia (Feb 19, 2018)

For singles and already married


----------



## Lucia (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Sharpened (Feb 27, 2018)

Received correction in a dream: my fledgling ministry is in trouble due to partial neglect. *sigh* 

It pisses me off I still have to dumb down or ease up on discussing spiritual experiences with supposedly "mature" believers. Yup, I am weird and have accepted this fact many years ago.


----------



## Laela (Mar 12, 2018)

Came across an interesting article:

Speaking Out
* What ‘Black Panther’ Means for Christians *
This celebration of black culture and black success points to a bigger story for the church.
Esau McCaulley| February 20, 2018




*Image: Courtesy of Marvel Studios*

A while ago, I stopped watching a certain type of black movie.
In the wake of the black suffering that I saw in real life, I didn’t want to see another black slave scene. I didn’t want the water hoses of Alabama to once again wreck my hopes. I didn’t want to see us integrate another school, sports team, or profession despite the overwhelming odds. I didn’t avoid these films because I was ashamed of our history, but because my soul needed rest.

The film _Black Panther_ presented itself differently. It did not set out to highlight black suffering, but black achievement. Furthermore, it was black achievement in a black context. For black people, this was a film for us, by us, and about us.

The Marvel movie—set in a fictional, futuristic African country (Wakanda) and featuring an African and African American cast—has even inspired black viewers to come to the movie dressed in traditional African clothing.

This response might seem excessive, but given the history of cinema, the chance to center the black experience outside of the setting of extreme poverty is no small thing. Black audiences are celebrating the vision for a bigger story for black boys and girls; their support is a call to attend to the whole of black life and culture.

American evangelicals might look to _Black Panther_ as a starting point for dialogue and reflection as they increasingly address concerns about diversity, reconciliation, and representation in their churches and the church at large.

This movie milestone exemplifies how deeply we as a people want to be our whole black selves and tell our whole stories. We resist the expectation that we must conform to cultural norms in order to be accepted in white spaces, including evangelical institutions.

If eschatological vision of the kingdom of God contains a strong affirmation of cultural distinctives (Rev. 7:9), can we glory in those distinctives now? Can evangelicals accept strong affirmations of black culture that do not recount black Christian forgiveness of racism?

The bigger black story reflected in _Black Panther_ also leads us to ask how that narrative challenges, affirms, or ignores elements of the Christian story. _Black Panther_ does have something to say about the black diaspora that is directly relevant to church and its mission.

At the heart of the film lies the question: What are those with resources (the Wakandans) going do about black suffering in the world? The film posits three responses: violent black nationalism, isolationist black nationalism, and an engaged nationalism that addresses the rest of the world.

These responses are not unique. In Jesus’ day, the zealots believed that violent revolution was the only solution to Roman oppression while some Essenes opted to separate from the world to preserve a pristine Judaism. Eventually, the Wakandans opt for the third solution, and it’s a black woman, the humanitarian covert agent Nakia (Lupita Nyong’o), who most clearly articulates the vision for an engaged Wakanda.

_Black Panther_ shows us that rejecting violent nationalism need not carry with it rejecting the concerns of oppressed peoples. This idea is deeply Christian. For example, Martin Luther King Jr. could say that “riots are socially destructive and self-defeating” and that “a riot is the language of the unheard.”

In the same way, _Black Panther_ gives the black revolutionary tradition, represented by a father (N’Jobu played by Sterling K. Brown) and son (Erik Killmonger played by Michael B. Jordan), a sympathetic hearing. When attempting to rally his brother, the king (T’Chaka), to his violent position, N’Jobu weeps when describing the plight of blacks in the US. T’Chaka’s cold-hearted pragmatism, by contrast, rings hollow.

If the father embodies a sympathy that leads to violence, the son embodies rage. We first encounter Killmonger discussing African artifacts at a museum. After declaring his plans to rob the place, he asks a pointed question to the curator: _Did your ancestors buy them at a fair price or take them?_
*In the church, *
*can we be painfully*
* honest about the past?*​Killmonger is such a compelling antagonist because audiences are left to wonder whether to see him as a criminal or the inevitable outcome of society’s past sins. His path of violence is thwarted, but the questions he raised still linger. How do we come to grips with the legacy of what was done to African peoples?

In real life, we also find ourselves grappling with whether or how to address these kinds of questions. In the church, can we be painfully honest about the past? I tend to believe that black and evangelical churches are not separated by different understandings of the Bible but different readings of history.

_Black Panther_ also showcases how isolationism creates a void that will be filled by something else. The great sin of the movie occurs when the Wakandans, in their success, separate themselves to protect their resources. This results in Killmonger directing his rage at the world _and_ the Wakandans. They are complicit in the suffering of the black diaspora by their inaction.

In a telling encounter, T’Chaka tells his son that it is hard for a good man to be king. We know that it is only the truly good man who can be king. The story of that kingship is big enough to encompass a real acknowledgment of our sins—individual and corporate, present and historic—along with real hope for reconciliation.

This is a story that the church needs to recover to bear faithful witness in our time.
__________________________
Esau McCaulley is assistant professor of New Testament and early Christianity at Northeastern Seminary. He writes about New Testament scholarship, Anglicanism, and the black experience for The Living Church and his blog, Thicket of the Jordan. He is also one of the organizers of the Call and Response Conference, an event examining the past, present, and future of black Christians in America.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 15, 2018)

God will always show His love and will always have His glory.

Praise Him, for He is our God, who reigns forever in our hearts and souls.

Amen and Amen ❤❤❤


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 27, 2018)

I would like to write about my life with Yah on here more, but I hesitate. Criticism is not the issue; wilfully misunderstanding is.

No matter what you are doing or where you are, keep seeking after the Father and His correction. Do not wait until you have "cleaned up" for it is a waste of precious time. We are supposed to be working with Him to manage that distraction called darkness (willful dysfunction). I think how often we overcome darkness through Him, the lengths of time we are a tool in His hand, and enjoying the rest periods He gives us are good indicators to spiritual progression.

Every living thing serves its purpose (Yah's function), then it dies. We are called to join His family, His life, His desire, which goes beyond basic functionality. Seeking after Him tells Him how much we want to join in His will and purpose (desire). Even in dysfunction, Yah's desire is fulfilled - remember Joseph's brothers! Remember David's many sins! Remember the purpose of Nebuchadnezzar!

Amen.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 27, 2018)

By our actions, we tell the Lord and others who we are. 

Guide my steps, Father, as I walk.
Guide my hands, mouth, and heart.
Although I make mental mistakes,
I trust Your judgement and Your part.

Amen.


----------



## Laela (Mar 29, 2018)

That's beautifully said... I had to pray for Father God to purse my lips at the right times just the other day (at work). Might I add that our INACTION also shows the Lord and others who we are...like with sin - omission and commission. It's a daily walk for me!




Sharpened said:


> By our actions, we tell the Lord and others who we are.
> 
> Guide my steps, Father, as I walk.
> Guide my hands, mouth, and heart.
> ...


----------



## Laela (Apr 1, 2018)

Hope everyone is enjoying this great day!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 8, 2018)

Proof that New Age is satanic


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 8, 2018)

^^^^ @Lucia, indeed it is.  Thank you for this post which exposes this.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 13, 2018)

I hate the phrase "free will" because it implies humans are separated from Our Creator (all existence comes from Him). A more precise way to say it is that "we have choices to make." Even after answering His call, our souls make decisions nearly everyday concerning our walk with Him. Does the soul choose the spirit or the beast? Remember, Eve (the soul of man) chose the beast (the flesh of man) over the words of life (the spirit).

Love is a choice.
Trust is a choice.
Service is a choice.
Rebellion is a choice.
Seeking Him is a choice.
Embracing His judgment (correction) is a choice.
Understanding His supernatural work is a choice.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 21, 2018)

John Calvin was dead wrong about predestination. Predestination is simply this: The Almighty created each person; therefore, only He knows what will happen to each one no matter which direction one takes. The so-called multiverse (multiple existences occurring at the same time) is all in His mind/heart. All have the potential of good and bad (function and dysfunction), and He uses it all to fulfill His purpose (Proverbs 16:4, Genesis 50:20).

Augustine was dead wrong about a few things as well because he did not understand the depth of Yah's love and forgiveness due to his agony over his past life.

The moral of the story: Don't trust anyone but Yah.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 23, 2018)

*DISCLAIMER: This is not safe for work, not safe for CHILDREN. I’m not responsible for nightmares or anxiety from watching these videos.  Parents You have been warned. *


Is voodoo and it’s branches a legit religion? Yes, but the real question is what is it’s true purpose, and who are they truly serving?


Some points on Haitian voodoo, Santeria, Macumba, Candomble, Obeah, Babalu-Aye, Palo Mayumbe,  etc.. mostly in response to the 1st video above and people who turn a blind eye to the true evils of voodoo, they’re enablers thus giving this “religion” and those who practice it more power.

First all these things apply to these and all other forms of voodoo practiced in other countries under different names but it’s ultimately witchcraft, sorcery, sacrifices to manipulate energy, spirits, people for money power fame whatever it’s people from all walks of life, doctors, lawyers, teachers, janitors, celebrities, maids (not all famous or rich people are involved) every socioeconomic background, race.
*If anything in these videos or post sound like something you’ve seen or heard about where you’re from, please post the local name for it, the country, region, and give some details if you can. *

There’s a Haitian band called Ayebobo and theres also song with a Kompas beat where the chorus is just ayebobo sung over and over again in the beginning one the 1st video, I doubt she even knows what she’s dancing to of course the beat is good there’s nothing wrong with komoas or merengue in itself it’s who it glorifies and the results effects from it that make it good or bad,  but so are other songs that don’t glorify voodoo.

Here’s the thing though, Aye bobo means Amen! In voodoo religion and Amen means agreement to all that was just said or will be said after, btw.

This video claims that voodoo is a religion and by indirectly she’s saying that because it’s a legit religion then it can’t really be evil, then she proceeds to tell gruesome true tales and show abominable rituals and ceremonies that are not only disturbing but still practiced today it’s not a myth or scary story from the past it’s alive, well and active today just as it ever was and it’s worse cause people are doing this for nothing not even riches now just some twisted power and they’re getting younger.

Just cause it’s a religion doesn’t mean it’s honoring or serving God or Jesus, let’s be real even Satanism is a legit religion that mocks Jesus, and all those “religions” go against the 1st commandment in Exodus 20 I am the Lord they God thou shall have NO other gods before me.

The whole point of voodoo is to learn how to  prepare the location, atmosphere and the person/initiate to be possessed by “spirits” called loa (you should look up what those spirits are and what they really do) and have those spirits help you get what you want through witchcraft practices, rituals (either by paying for something to be done for you or getting the info and doing it yourself) psychic readings fortune telling with cards, bones, telling the future etc...all of which is condemned in the Bible also it’s all witchcraft and sorcery. 

Now when these people are possessed they will take on all the mannerisms, personality, speech patterns, physical gait of spirit they have to have the spirits “color” or chair or favorite food, cigar liquor ready for them and know how to properly address them.  Here’s the problem with voodoo in its many forms and levels for example if a woman is having an affair with another woman’s husband the wife will go to a “mambo” or “houngan” to have the side chick cursed but not only her but all her children too (if and when later she has any now or in the future) and everything she tries to do are cursed as well. Don’t think it’s just Haitians cause Italians do cursing too through gypsy spiritism and witchcraft too.

Other outcomes are more cruel like taking a child or young person usually a man to become a zombie, it’s a long drawn out process of potions, poisons and rituals they ritualistically traumatize the person and poison them so that when they wake up the person has almost no memory of who they were and then they can be used to guard land, or work for free until they drop dead. This having their lives robbed from them. How this is supposed to be good knowledge I don’t know. The exact process with al, it’s components is only known to advanced voodooists what have been initiated into,the “religion”and have been picked by the lead priest or priestess for that job. The other thing is human sacrifice for money and power.

These voodoo priests sometimes light a candle to Jesus to put Jesus over everything so it will seem legit and ok with God, when it’s not.  Also they will seek them for healing, help to get a job etc... check out the 1st video on that. But it’s always temporary and ends badly because there’s always a price to pay and the price you pay isn’t decided by you it’s decided by the spirit who tells you which person/soul they want you to sell to them.  They’re is more evil acts, and unimaginable things these practitioners do so don’t ever underestimate them.

2 Chronicles 33:6- He sacrificed his children in the fire in the valley of Ben Hinom, practiced divination and witchcraft, sought omens, and consulate mediums and spiritists, he did much evil in the eyes of the Lord and aroused His anger.

Leviticus 19:31- Do not seek out mediums and spiritists for you will be defiled by them, I AM the Lord thy God.

Leviticus 20:6

I will set my face against anyone who turns to mediums and spiritists to prostitute themselves by following them, and I will cut them off from their people.

Revelation 21:8

8 But the cowardly, the unbelieving, the vile, the murderers, the sexually immoral, those who practice magic arts, the idolaters and all liars—they will be consigned to the fiery lake of burning sulfur. This is the second death.”

Micah 5:10-12

In that day,” declares the Lord,

“I will destroy your horses from among you

    and demolish your chariots.11 I will destroy the cities of your land

    and tear down all your strongholds.12 I will destroy your witchcraft

    and you will no longer cast spells.


Acts 19:17-20
When this became known to the Jews and Greeks living in Ephesus, they were all seized with fear, and the name of the Lord Jesus was held in high honor. 18 Many of those who believed now came and openly confessed what they had done. 19 A number who had practiced sorcery brought their scrolls together and burned them publicly. When they calculated the value of the scrolls, the total came to fifty thousand drachmas.[a] 20 In this way the word of the Lord spread widely and grew in power.

Deuteronomy 18:10-14
Let no one be found among you who sacrifices their son or daughter in the fire, who practices divination or sorcery, interprets omens, engages in witchcraft, 11 or casts spells, or who is a medium or spiritist or who consults the dead. 12 Anyone who does these things is detestable to the Lord; because of these same detestable practices the Lord your God will drive out those nations before you. 13 You must be blameless before the Lord your God.

14 The nations you will dispossess listen to those who practice sorcery or divination. But as for you, the Lord your God has not permitted you to do so.

The MEV states these things are an *abomination* to the Lord.

10 There must not be found among you anyone who makes his son or his daughter pass through the fire, or who uses divination, or uses witchcraft, or an interpreter of omens, or a sorcerer, 11 or one who casts spells, or a spiritualist, or an occultist, or a necromancer. 12 For all that do these things are an *abomination* to the Lord, and because of these *abominations* the Lord your God will drive them out from before you. 13 You must be blameless before the Lord your God.

Gal 5:19-21
The acts of the flesh are obvious: sexual immorality, impurity and debauchery; 20 idolatry and witchcraft; hatred, discord, jealousy, fits of rage, selfish ambition, dissensions, factions 21 and envy; drunkenness, orgies, and the like. I warn you, as I did before, that those who live like this will not inherit the kingdom of God.

Isaiah 47:8-14

Now therefore hear this, you lover of pleasures,

    who sit securely,

who say in your heart,

    “I am, and there is no one besides me;

I shall not sit as a widow

    or know the loss of children”:

9 These two things shall come to you

    in a moment, in one day;

the loss of children and widowhood

    shall come upon you in full measure,

in spite of your many sorceries

    and the great power of your enchantments.

10 You felt secure in your wickedness;

    you said, “No one sees me”;

your wisdom and your knowledge led you astray,

and you said in your heart,

    “I am, and there is no one besides me.”

11 But evil shall come upon you,

    which you will not know how to charm away;

disaster shall fall upon you,

    for which you will not be able to atone;

and ruin shall come upon you suddenly,

    of which you know nothing.

12 Stand fast in your enchantments

    and your many sorceries,

    with which you have labored from your youth;

perhaps you may be able to succeed;

    perhaps you may inspire terror.

13 You are wearied with your many counsels;

    let them stand forth and save you,

those who divide the heavens,

    who gaze at the stars,

who at the new moons make known

    what shall come upon you.

14 Behold, they are like stubble;

    the fire consumes them;

they cannot deliver themselves

    from the power of the flame.

No coal for warming oneself is this,

  no fire to sit before!


Voodooists , Santarians, Macumba, Babalua, Candomble, Obeah, they’re just practicing voodoo under another name let’s say it’s a branch of voodoo mostly weaker branches.  Mexico, Brazil, Cuba, Dominican Republic, Puerto Rico, South America, Louisiana, Former English colony islands etc...different languages, countries but basically it’s all the same religion and practices. Haitian voodoo low level is just what Haitians call “semps” which are little rituals little things from biting the hem of their skirt or sleeve cause they bit their tongue-it’s to return the tongue biting to the person assumed to be talking about you at that time, to cleansing baths of certain herbs or flowers but they ask an unknown entity for luck, jobs, to be irresistible to men etc... higher level Haitian and other forms of voodoo routinely sacrifice small animals like chickens or large animals like goats, also they turn people into zombies (how is that a good thing to steal someone’s whole life and make them serve as a mindless slave for the rest of their natural lives) and the big one, human sacrifice or as she stated “hornless goats”  they prefer children cause of their innocence but adults are fair game too, drinking blood and cannibalism. By the time they get to high level practices they know who they’re really serving they don’t even bother to call on Jesus and blaspheme unless they want to brazenly provoke God’s anger. Again abominations to God, and when the invoke the name of Jesus to preside over their rituals small or high level it  is blasphemous.


Please tell me how any of this is good and serving the Lord.  What she’s talking about them blending voodoo with Catholicism is them pretending to be Catholic while still worshipping their gods under cover is called syncretism look it up.  Syncretism is as simple as those “coexist” bumper stickers you see on people s cars, it doesn’t mean you practice your religion and I practice mine, it means let’s fuse it all together into a contradictory pantheistic hodge-podge and see what we get.  Syncretism of voodoo and Catholicism is one big reason why people say Catholicism is witchcraft when it’s witchcraft imitating hiding behind and really mocking Catholicism.


The biggest myth in voodoo is that it’s harmless and your still serving Jesus in your own way and it’s part of the culture like to be a real Haitian, Cuban, Brazilian etc... you must either be ok with voodoo by supporting it with your agreement by turning a blind eye to its evils or practice it-and that’s the biggest lie of all. Voodoo is a vicious cycle of superstition feeding into fear, need for power over circumstances and controlling other people and the mistaken belief that it’s cultural and so must be Ok and followed because everything from Africa is good for African diaspora people’s right?


Let me clear this up for you drum music, dancing singing in a particular way is cultural, and there’s nothing wrong with it as long as it’s righteous and good clean fun even King David danced into the city, Psalms 150 says to dance make music...the purpose is just as important than the actual act or thing done with the music. What’s voodoos purpose is, to use drums, music dancing, liquor to put a person into a trance to call up spirits to possess that person or persons, that became “cultural” long ago *because the enemy took what was African culture and attached sorcery, witchcraft  trance possession onto it so long ago that the devil has successfully fooled people into thinking it’s really a part of their culture. That’s the hoodwink, and the Okey-doke and the jokes on us.*




https://www.gotquestions.org/voodoo-Bible.html


No everything is not black magic or voodoo etc... sometimes people just pass but sometimes it is voodoo or witchcraft, wicca, sorcery etc...*we as Christians need to stop burying our heads in the sand and be vigilant with prayer and awareness, when we see or hear off things like new age sorcery or new age Christian fusion (syncretism)  we need to alert our pastors in the church to shut it down.*

The unfortunate results if they don’t come to Jesus,  for practitioners and victims are mental illness, becoming psychologically dysfunctional, sometimes physical aches pains, life altering or terminal diseases especially involving the kidneys, (I’ve met 3 self-proclaimed so-called ghost hunters, no training, not Preists, pastors so no laying if hands no belief in God, Jesus or scripture whose wives were straight up witches  and they have either heart or kidney diseaseor both at a young age ) heart issues, high blood pressure, or deformities and curses on the familial line.
Basically they got whacked by some demons for messing in things they didn’t have the authority to mess with.

Isaiah 41:10

fear thou not, for I am with thee; be not dismayed, for I am thy God; I will strengthen thee; yea, I will help thee; yea, I will uphold thee with the right hand of my righteousness.

Luke 10:19

Behold, I have given you authority to tread on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy, and nothing shall hurt you.

Philippians 2:9-13

For this reason also, God highly exalted Him, and bestowed on Him the name which is above every name, 10so that at the name of Jesus *EVERY KNEE WILL BOW*, of those who are in heaven and on earth and under the earth, 11and that every tongue will confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father.

12So then, my beloved, just as you have always obeyed, not as in my presence only, but now much more in my absence, work out your salvation with fear and trembling; 13for it is God who is at work in you, both to will and to work for His good pleasure.”
Christ’s peace be with you!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 23, 2018)

Desk Arnaz Babalu-Aye
Watch his gait physical demeanor and eyes


----------



## newgrowth15 (Apr 28, 2018)

Sometimes God has to remind me of who I am and whose I am in Him. Early this morning was one of those times. He gently led me through a few scriptures to refresh my memory of the promises He gave to me and that I have but to trust Him to keep His word. I will wait patiently on the Lord and hold my peace.


----------



## Maracujá (May 1, 2018)

Faith-building videos:


Keep in mind that we're like 70% water


----------



## Laela (May 1, 2018)

Surely.


----------



## Laela (May 2, 2018)

I was deeply hurt to hear Kanye West say slavery was  a choice... Lord, please help this young soul, who desperately seeking attention from everyone but You.


----------



## movingforward (May 3, 2018)

To help me release my worries/concerns.  I visually pick up the problem and lay it at my Father’s feet.  Every single time it pops into my mind.  

It helps to make me feel lighter and I’m more at peace.


----------



## Shimmie (May 3, 2018)

movingforward said:


> To help me release my worries/concerns.  I visually pick up the problem and lay it at my Father’s feet.  Every single time it pops into my mind.
> 
> It helps to make me feel lighter and I’m more at peace.


Beautiful...  

God loves this, for you are His precious child and whenever you call upon Him and lay your cares before Him, He smiles and gives you a great big Father's Hug.  You're 'Daddy's Girl'...


----------



## mrselle (May 3, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Faith-building videos:
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that we're like 70% water






The first video with the cross really spoke to me.  For the past three days I've been asking God, "why?"  Why so much sorrow, why so much pain?  The cross video really touched me and gave me a little more encouragement to keep going.


----------



## Laela (May 3, 2018)

Did you know?
Today is National  Day of Prayer....
http://www.nationaldayofprayer.org/2018_proclamation


----------



## Lucia (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Maracujá (May 10, 2018)

mrselle said:


> The first video with the cross really spoke to me.  For the past three days I've been asking God, "why?"  Why so much sorrow, why so much pain?  The cross video really touched me and gave me a little more encouragement to keep going.



It spoke to me too, when my bil casually posted it on FB. Just a small story that is related to it, hope you're able to see this: I've been following Lamar & Ronnie Tyler's journey since they first began. They're the duo who run www.blackandmarriedwithkids.com. Prior to meeting Lamar, Ronnie was in another relationship that brought forth two children. So when Lamar met her, she was a single mom just doing her thing. 

She could've fallen into the woe is me attitude, I'll never get a man because of my predicament. But she didn't and that's what made Lamar fall in love with her. He literally said that what attracted him to her, is how she handled her business and took care of her daughters and household. Our greatest sorrow can be our greatest triumph, if only we let God use it.


----------



## Sharpened (May 23, 2018)

Went on Google and typed, "there are no others words like the name of Jesus" because they appeared in my mind and this video popped up first:

Even in seemingly randomness, He has an order we cannot comprehend. All we have to do is follow along and recognize His handiwork.


----------



## mz.rae (May 24, 2018)

The past couple of days all I can do is cry. I sit and think about life, and think about how nothing seems to work out. How I keep sabotaging opportunities, and wondering where it is I can go from here. I pray for guidance and direction for my life. But I don’t know what to do, I feel like I wasted my life doing and accomplishing nothing.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (May 24, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> The past couple of days all I can do is cry. I sit and think about life, and think about how nothing seems to work out. How I keep sabotaging opportunities, and wondering where it is I can go from here. I pray for guidance and direction for my life. But I don’t know what to do, I feel like I wasted my life doing and accomplishing nothing.



Praying for you, @mz.rae.


----------



## newgrowth15 (May 25, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> The past couple of days all I can do is cry. I sit and think about life, and think about how nothing seems to work out. How I keep sabotaging opportunities, and wondering where it is I can go from here. I pray for guidance and direction for my life. But I don’t know what to do, I feel like I wasted my life doing and accomplishing nothing.


@mz.rae, I have been exactly where you are, especially after my mom passed 18 months ago. The pain and anguish you feel is real. I encourage you to hold on to God's hand and the promises in His Word for your life. I am praying for you and I will send you some scriptures to help you through this trying time.


----------



## mz.rae (May 25, 2018)

newgrowth15 said:


> @mz.rae, I have been exactly where you are, especially after my mom passed 18 months ago. The pain and anguish you feel is real. I encourage you to hold on to God's hand and the promises in His Word for your life. I am praying for you and I will send you some scriptures to help you through this trying time.


Thank you so much!! I would really appreciate the scriptures.


----------



## mz.rae (May 25, 2018)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Praying for you, @mz.rae.


Thank you for posting this video, I really like the song.


----------



## newgrowth15 (May 26, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Thank you so much!! I would really appreciate the scriptures.


Please be patient, I am waiting on the Holy Spirit to direct me to the exact scriptures He has especially for you. You will be blessed.


----------



## newgrowth15 (May 28, 2018)

@mz.rae, I sent a private message to your inbox.  May God bless you abundantly as you seek Him.


----------



## mz.rae (May 28, 2018)

newgrowth15 said:


> @mz.rae, I sent a private message to your inbox.  May God bless you abundantly as you seek Him.


Thank you so much!


----------



## movingforward (May 29, 2018)

I find it interesting that I tend to sense death and how the person is going to die.  I never know who, but always the how and usually where.


----------



## Lucia (May 31, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> The past couple of days all I can do is cry. I sit and think about life, and think about how nothing seems to work out. How I keep sabotaging opportunities, and wondering where it is I can go from here. I pray for guidance and direction for my life. But I don’t know what to do, I feel like I wasted my life doing and accomplishing nothing.



This is attack of the enemy whatever you’re going through he’s taking advantage and stepping in to make things worse.  Sometimes we sabotage out of fear or from childhood experiences or the negative soundtrack that may be playing in our heads can hurt us, so we have to heal from those wounds so that we can live better lives.

I’m going to suggest some things:

1. If you need to cry, feel, grieve,  heal please do that in your own time. Don’t let anyone tell you what time span is appropriate.
2. Pray, even if it seems self centered like”God I need help here” pour out your heart to Him no matter how small or big you think your sproblem/situation is. (If you’re Catholic I would say get yourself to an adoration chapel ASAP in the presence of the Holy Eucharist our Lord  Jesus Christ and pour your heart out, pray, read some scriptures, journal to God,or just sit there in His presence and go back often)

3. Some scriptures that will help comfort you.

Ecc 3:1-8
To every thing there is a season, and a time to every purpose under the heaven:

2 A time to be born, and a time to die; a time to plant, and a time to pluck up that which is planted;

3 A time to kill, and a time to heal; a time to break down, and a time to build up;

4 A time to weep, and a time to laugh; a time to mourn, and a time to dance;

5 A time to cast away stones, and a time to gather stones together; a time to embrace, and a time to refrain from embracing;

6 A time to get, and a time to lose; a time to keep, and a time to cast away;

7 A time to rend, and a time to sew; a time to keep silence, and a time to speak;

8 A time to love, and a time to hate; a time of war, and a time of peace.

Psalms 34:18

The LORD is near to the brokenhearted And saves those who are crushed in spirit.

Remember that no matter what Jesus loves you and has a plan for you (Jer 29:11) because nothing is wasted. (Rom 8:28) He will turn all bad for your good.
 I hope you come to have peace and comfort.

Here’s a prayer for you:

In Jesus name I cast out and bind  the spirit of strife confusion and hopelessness in and around me to go to the foot of the cross and never return.  I pray that my pain, confusion,  frustration is taken away and replaced with peace, clarity, and quiet wisdom from the Holy Spirit in Jesus name.  Amen!


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 1, 2018)

Lucia said:


> This is attack of the enemy whatever you’re going through he’s taking advantage and stepping in to make things worse.  Sometimes we sabotage out of fear or from childhood experiences or the negative soundtrack that may be playing in our heads can hurt us, so we have to heal from those wounds so that we can live better lives.
> 
> I’m going to suggest some things:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## alex114 (Jun 13, 2018)

I haven’t been on this side of the forum in a while. There were times this past semester when I felt like if I articulated everything I have to pray/ask God/repent/thank Him for, let alone all of my requests, the weight might crush me, so I didn’t post in the Prayer Request Thread. 

There were also times where I, personally, was riding on such a high of God’s grace, mercy and love, but my husband or family was going through it, so it didn’t feel right to post in the Praise Report thread quite yet. 

I’m in a similar state right now— so much going on on both ends that I’m not sure how to categorize my spiritual needs at the moment. 

By the everlasting grace of God, I finished my year in residency at the business school, and this time next year, I’ll have had my baby, graduated from law school and business school, and will be studying for the NY bar exam, which in Jesus’ name, I will pass on the first try. And then in October, also by God’s wonderful grace, I will start my career in the NY office of my current firm. 

I’m still praying faithfully (and looking for a temporary church home here in London), repenting daily, and keeping myself covered in the Blood. I suppose I’m at a loss as to how to care for my husband’s spiritual needs, but I’ve prayed so long and so hard about that, sometimes I wonder if I’ll ever find the right words.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 14, 2018)

alex114 said:


> I haven’t been on this side of the forum in a while. There were times this past semester when I felt like if I articulated everything I have to pray/ask God/repent/thank Him for, let alone all of my requests, the weight might crush me, so I didn’t post in the Prayer Request Thread.
> 
> There were also times where I, personally, was riding on such a high of God’s grace, mercy and love, but my husband or family was going through it, so it didn’t feel right to post in the Praise Report thread quite yet.
> 
> ...



Keep praying and for your husband and family may I am suggest looking up by topic some some already written prayers.
Like prayers for your spouse or husband prayers in times of difficulty etc....
When you’re praying to keep yourself covered in the blood please include your husband and your baby’s to come always pray for your family as a unit. Most people don’t know there’s a strict military heierarchy in the spirit world.
Now in the hierarchy of things it’s

God
Jesus Christ
Man
Woman
Children
Animals

So you should ask God in Jesus name for protection blessings wisdom understanding  etc for your husband because you as a woman are not over him and have  no authority to directly bless him that his blessings come from God.

The only men women have authority over is their sons grandsons first then nephews.


----------



## alex114 (Jun 14, 2018)

What a word @Lucia thank you! I have no authority to directly bless him, only God can do it. For some reason, that is such a comfort to hear, as if I can stop feeling guilty that my prayers for my husband often seem to fall flat or not have the same resonance as the ones for myself or my unborn child. I can just be free to pray for him and ask humbly that God would bless him and protect, with no added pressure or responsibility. Thank you for your counsel!


----------



## mrselle (Jun 14, 2018)

alex114 said:


> What a word @Lucia thank you! I have no authority to directly bless him, only God can do it. For some reason, that is such a comfort to hear, as if I can stop feeling guilty that my prayers for my husband often seem to fall flat or not have the same resonance as the ones for myself or my unborn child. I can just be free to pray for him and ask humbly that God would bless him and protect, with no added pressure or responsibility. Thank you for your counsel!



I would encourage you to read The Power of a Praying Wife by Stormie Omartian.  I had this book for several years, but it didn't hold my interest.  I dug it out several months ago and began reading it.  Its an easy read, the chapters are short and the prayers are scripture based.  You can never go wrong when you are praying God's word.  These prayers cover so many areas of a man's life that I would have never thought to pray and they articulate what I am often not able to.  There are also many prayers online and pintetest.  When I began to pray God's word for my husband I saw positive changes.  It wasn't always easy and there were times I wondered if my prayers were even working, but I kept praying.


----------



## mrselle (Jun 14, 2018)

Lucia said:


> Keep praying and for your husband and family may I am suggest looking up by topic some some already written prayers.
> Like prayers for your spouse or husband prayers in times of difficulty etc....
> When you’re praying to keep yourself covered in the blood please include your husband and your baby’s to come always pray for your family as a unit. *Most people don’t know there’s a strict military heist by in the spirit world. *
> Now in the hierarchy of things it’s
> ...



Could you say a little bit more about the bolded?


----------



## alex114 (Jun 15, 2018)

mrselle said:


> I would encourage you to read The Power of a Praying Wife by Stormie Omartian.  I had this book for several years, but it didn't hold my interest.  I dug it out several months ago and began reading it.  Its an easy read, the chapters are short and the prayers are scripture based.  You can never go wrong when you are praying God's word.  These prayers cover so many areas of a man's life that I would have never thought to pray and they articulate what I am often not able to.  There are also many prayers online and pintetest.  When I began to pray God's word for my husband I saw positive changes.  It wasn't always easy and there were times I wondered if my prayers were even working, but I kept praying.




Thank you so much! I just bought it and Prayers that Rout Demons on Kindle. I'll be reading both over the weekend, and I will let you know how they end up blessing me (I know they will be blessings, but not how as of yet.) I think the not knowing if my prayers are working is what makes it difficult. When I am praying for myself, I can feel the grace and peace coming over me that signals connection and rightness in the prayer I am practicing. But when praying for others, and especially my husband, not feeling that can be so disconcerting. I suppose also because it generally feels like we are one, I almost expect to feel some sort of rebound effect when I pray for him, as if to know, yes, this prayer was effective and timely and relevant.


----------



## movingforward (Jun 20, 2018)

WELP!!!!   The LORD DID IT!!! 

I am debt free!   This job that I considered a curse was really a financial blessing.  I received bonus payouts, that  allowed me to pay off ALL OF MY DEBT!!!!  My car and credit cards. 

Again, I considered this job a curse but my blessing was in this curse. 

I’m just waiting for my student loans to be discharge (yes all $200k).  Watch God do it.  I’ll be back with another testimony on that score.

PLUS!!!  God is so good!  I was just offered a new job.   All glory to God!!   

I’m so excited!   Thank you to the prayer warriors that have prayed for me over the years.  I am a new creature in Christ.  HALLEUJAH!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 21, 2018)

@movingforward, I am jumping for joy with you as we praise God together.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 22, 2018)

mrselle said:


> Could you say a little bit more about the bolded?



OK there’s choirs of angles but they each have their categories which pertains to their proximity to God and they have different duties and assignments.
Now on scripture we are given a little glimpse into those hierarchies. When I say military it’s because they’re a big spiritual army of which we humans are the foot soldiers here on earth and Jesus is the King.

Now when praying you must pray with authority as in having strong faith in God that what you pray for will come to pass in Gods best plan for you, not always what we want but what we need. Also there is authority in your spiritual life as in where you are in the earthly part of the Gods kingdom ie. you prayer life, anointing, us regular church going folks aka we lay people are at the bottom mostly not always, step up to clergymen (pastors, bishops, priests, nuns), have special responsibilities, duties to serve and lead their flocks they have more authority/spiritual power through study prayer life, anointing and  laying of hands, then saints (we ask them to intervene, through intercessory prayer they pray for us, aka communion if saints) higher up then comes angels (right now earth bound humans before the Lords second coming we are below angels in rank just to keep it simple for now, check Rev for more)

Since we are spiritual as well as humans of flesh and bone we have our “place” in this hierarchy spiritually. This really comes into play when doing deliverance healing ministries or exorcisms (anointing call from God and in case of Catholic Church training, high level study, permission from the Bishop also known as “authority” not every Preist is, nor can any Preist can be an excorist)

“Authority differs from power in that the term “authority” suggests a right to or fittingness for the power that goes with it. True authority is justified by what a person is, by what he has received from a higher authority, or by his relationship to other persons. Through any or all of these means he is connected to the “authorship” or origination of the power he will exercise. It is this connection that constitutes authority. When things are well-ordered, power derives neither from the will to exercise it nor from the strength to enforce that will. Power derives from authority, which is rooted in the nature or office of persons in their relationships with one another.” https://bit.ly/2MbBRTI

Remember in Daniel he was praying and fasting for days when an angel came to him and said we heard your prayers but the demonic principality/prince of Persia blocked that angel.

Daniel 10:12-14
Then he said to me, “Fear not, Daniel, for from the first day that you set your mind to understand and humbled yourself before your God, your words have been heard, and I have come because of your words. 13 The prince of the kingdom of Persia withstood me twenty-one days; but Michael, one of the chief princes, came to help me, so I left him there with the prince of the kingdom of Persia 14 and came to make you understand what is to befall your people in the latter days. For the vision is for days yet to come.”

Now how this also relates is whatever God does the enemy copies and perverts and subverts. So the same hierarchy exists on the demonic side as seen in Daniel and in many other places in the Bible like in book of Tobit. So those who serve the demonic kingdom pray to these princes and powers to do evil works.
Notice the angel could not get passed the demon prince of Persia he had to call on the heavenly Prince Archangel Micheal to defeat the Prince of Persia  and get his message to Daniel and an archangel is higher in rank to an angel.  Remember also Eph 6:12 we wrestle not against flesh  and blood but against principalities and powers...

Spoken Words have power in the spirit world and in turn the physical world. When formulating your prayers you should keep in mind not only what your asking for but Whom you’re addressing and how you’re formulating that prayer so that it is respectful, mindful, reverent, and as specific as you can get it. We Catholics call on the Saints to intercede in their area of anointing/expertise when they were on earth. That’s where pre-written prayers come in someone else usually a Saint, anointed lay person, exorcist, Preist, or nun  has done the research and most times their “formula” has been proven to work.  Personally,  I’m always worried about leaving an important point out of my self made prayers so I could never rely completely on them.
I know you asked for a quick note excuse the looong post

Here’s some info references

https://bit.ly/2MMf8yF

https://bit.ly/2MfD7oV

FIRST CHOIR
1. Seraphim, 2. Cherubin, 3. Thrones - closest to heaven concern themselves with contemplating the glory of God. It is the 6-winged Seraphim who sing the Sanctus, "Holy, Holy, Holy Lord God of Hosts" (Isaias 6:3).

++ 1. SERAPHIM ++
Seraphim (singular "Seraph"), mentioned in Isaiah 6:1-7,[3] serve as the caretakers of God's throne and continuously shout praises: "Holy, holy, holy is the Lord of hosts. All the earth is filled with His Glory." The name Seraphim means "the burning ones." It is said that the charity of the Seraphim burns like white heat in a flame. The Seraphim have six wings; two covering their faces, two covering their genitals ("feet"), and two with which they fly.

++ 2. CHERUBIM ++
Cherubim have four faces: one of each a man, an ox, a lion, and a griffon vulture. They have four conjoined wings covered with eyes, and they have ox's feet. Cherubim guard the way to the tree of life in the Garden of Eden (Genesis 3:24)[4] and the throne of God (Ezekiel 28:14-16).[5] -- The cherubim are mentioned in Genesis 3:24;[4] Exodus 25:17-22; 2 Chronicles 3:7-14; Ezekiel 10:12–14,[6] 28:14-16;[5] 1 Kings 6:23–28;[7] and Revelation 4:6-8. Cherubim are also the angels often depicted as babies with wings in Christian art.

++ 3. THRONES ++
The "Thrones" (Gr. thronos) or Elders, are a class of celestial beings mentioned by Paul of Tarsus in Colossians 1:16 (New Testament). They are living symbols of God's justice and authority, and have as one of their symbols the throne. These high celestial beings appear to be mentioned again in Revelation 11:16. Also seeEzekiel 10:17, and vision of Daniel 7 - 9). The Thrones are said to be the way by which God accomplishes his judgements (St. Gregory).

SECOND CHOIR
4. Domininations, 5. Virtues, 6. Powers. The second order of angels are charged with governing and ordering the laws of the created universe.

++ 4. DOMINATIONS ++
The "Dominions" (lat. dominatio, plural dominationes, also translated from the Greek term kyriotites as "Lordships") are presented as the hierarchy of celestial beings "Lordships" in the De Coelesti Hierarchia. The Dominions, regulate the duties of lower angels. It is only with extreme rarity that they make themselves physically known to humans and are believed to look like beautiful humans with feathered wings as shown in art. They are also the angels who preside over nations.

++ 5. VIRTUES ++
The "Virtues" or "Strongholds" lie beyond the ophanim (Thrones/Wheels). Their primary duty is to supervise the movements of the heavenly bodies in order to ensure that the cosmos remains in order. The term also appears to be linked to the attribute "might", from a Greek root. In Ephesians 1:21, which is also translated as "Virtue". They are charged with giving the power with which to accomplish the ordering of Nature.

++ 6. POWERS ++
The "Powers" (lat. potestas (f), pl. potestates), or "Authorities", from the Greek exousies, (see Greek root in Eph 3:10) appear to collaborate, in power and authority, with the Principalities (Rulers). They are bearers of conscience and keepers of history. They are also the warrior angels created to be completely loyal to God. Their duty is to oversee the distribution of power among humankind, hence their name. Finally, the choir of Powers are given the duty to order out how to execute what has been commanded. The choir of Powers direct the lower choirs on how to order creation.

THIRD CHOIR
7. Principalities, 8. Archangels, 9. Angels (closest to earth) concern themselves with creation and are the most familiar to us.

++ 7. PRINCIPALITIES ++
"Principalities" (lat. principatus, pl. principat?s) also translated as "Princedoms" and "Rulers", from the Greek arche (see Greek root in Eph 3:10), appear to collaborate, in power and authority with the Powers (Authorities). Shown wearing a crown and carrying a sceptre, their duty is also said to be to carry out the orders given to them by the Dominions and bequeath blessings to the material world. Their task is to oversee groups of people. They are the educators and guardians of the realm of earth. Like beings related to the world of the germinal ideas, they are said to inspire living things to many things such as art or science. Principalities are the leaders of the last order, and direct the actual implementation of God’s will.

++ 8. ARCHANGELS ++

The word "arch-angel" comes from the Greek (archang?l?s), meaning chief angel, a translation of the Hebrew (rav-mal'ákh) [9] It derives from the Greek arch?, meaning to be first in rank or power; which means messenger. The word is only used twice in the New Testament: 1 Thessalonians 4:16 and Jude 1:9. Only archangels Michael and Gabriel are mentioned by name in the New Testament.

++ 9. ANGELS ++
The "angels", (malakhim Greek for messengers), are the lowest order of the angels, and the most recognized and are most concerned with the affairs of living things. In this category of angels, there are many different kinds with different functions. Archangels and Angels actually carry out and execute what is to be done. They are the messengers to mankind. This is why angels (such as Gabriel and Raphael) are the choir sent to communicate with man.

*The Nine Choirs of Angels*

*Seraphim*
These are the highest order or choir of angels. They are the angels who are attendants or guardians before God's throne. They praise God, calling, "Holy Holy Holy is the Lord of Hosts". the only Bible reference is Isaiah 6:1-7. One of them touched Isaiah's lips with a live coal from the altar, cleansing him from sin. Seraphim have six wings, two cover their faces, two cover their feet, and two are for flying.

*Cherubim*
Cherubim rank after the seraphim and are the second highest in the nine hierarchies or choirs of angels. The Old Testament does not reveal any evidence that the Jews considered them as intercessors or helpers of God. They were closely linked in God's glory. They are manlike in appearance and double-winged and were guardians of God's glory. They symbolized then, God's power and mobility. In the New Testament, they are alluded to as celestial attendants in the Apocalypse (Rv 4-6). Catholic tradition describes them as angels who have an intimate knowledge of God and continually praise Him.

*Thrones*
Thrones are the Angels of pure Humility, Peace and Submisssion. They reside in the area of the cosmos where material form begins to take shape. The lower Choir of Angels need the Thrones to access God.

*Dominions*
Dominions are Angels of Leadership. They regulate the duties of the angels, making known the commands of God.

*Virtues*
Virtues are known as the Spirits of Motion and control the elements. They are sometimes referred to as "the shining ones." They govern all nature. They have control over seasons, stars, moon; even the sun is subject to their command. They are also in charge of miracles and provide courage, grace, and valor.>

*Powers*
Powers are Warrior Angels against evil defending the cosmos and humans. They are known as potentates. They fight against evil spirits who attempt to wreak chaos through human beings. The chief is said to be either Samael or Camael, both angels of darkness.

*Archangels*
Archangels are generally taken to mean "chief or leading angel" ( Jude 9; 1 Thes 4:16), they are the most frequently mentioned throughout the Bible. They may be of this or other hierarchies as St. Michael Archangel, who is a princely Seraph. The Archangels have a unique role as God's messenger to the people at critical times in history and salvation (Tb 12:6, 15; Jn 5:4; Rv 12:7-9) as in The Annunciation and Apocalypse. A feast day celebrating the Archangels Michael, Gabriel and Raphael is celebrated throughout the Church Sep 29. A special part of the Byzantine Liturgy invokes the "Cherubic Hymn" which celebrates these archangels and the guardian angels particularly.

Of special significance is St. Michael as he has been invoked as patron and protector by the Church from the time of the Apostles. The Eastern Rite and many others place him over all the angels, as Prince of the Seraphim. He is described as the "chief of princes" and as the leader of the forces of heaven in their triumph over Satan and his followers. The angel Gabriel first appeared in the Old Testament in the prophesies of Daniel, he announced the prophecy of 70 weeks (Dn 9:21-27). He appeared to Zechariah to announce the birth of St. John the Baptist (Lk 1:11). It was also Gabriel which proclaimed the Annunciation of Mary to be the mother of our Lord and Saviour. (Lk 1:26) The angel Raphael first appeared in the book of Tobit (Tobias)Tb 3:25, 5:5-28, 6-12). He announces "I am the Angel Raphael, one of the seven who stand before the throne of God." (Tb 12:15)

*Principalities*
In the New Testament Principalities refers to one type of spiritual (metaphysical) being which are now quite hostile to God and human beings. (Rom 8:38; 1 Cor 15:24; Eph 1:21; 3:10; 6:12; Col 1:16; 2:10, 15) Along with the principalities are the powers (Rom 8:38; 1 Cor 15:24; Eph 1:21; 1 Pt 3:22; 2 Thes 1:7); and cosmological powers (1 Cor 15:24; Eph 1:21; 3:10; Col 2:15);Dominions (Eph 1:21; Col 1:16) and thrones (Col1:16). The clarity of the New Testament witness helps see that these beings were created through Christ and for Him (Col 1:16). Given their hostility to God and humans due to sin, Christ's ultimate rule over them (ibid) expresses the reign of the Lord over all in the cosmos. This is the Lordship of Christ, which reveals God's tremendous salvation in conquering sin and death at the cross, and now takes place in the Church. (Eph 3:10)

*Angels*
These angels are closest to the material world and human begins. They deliver the prayers to God and God's answers and other messages to humans. Angels have the capacity to access any and all other Angels at any time. They are the most caring and social to assist those who ask for help.


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 9, 2018)

Turned 33 four days ago and ended up celebrating the entire week with friends and family members. 

 

 

 

It felt good to be surrounded by loved ones like this. We don't always have time to see each other, because we all have to make a living. The first six months of 2018, I just put a file together about turning 33 and dying to my ego. What that means to me is what He exclaimed at the cross: not my will, but yours. This means accepting God-ordained suffering rather than self-imposed struggling. 

Been thinking about my life on earth so far and I'm pretty content. It has not been perfect, but God has always been there all along, long-suffering with us. There isn't really a specific area of my life that I am 100% satisfied with, they all need some kind of tweaking, but it's OK, I'll be patient . 

Life is so funny: I have been thinking about a particular romantic interest I had in my late teens, a guy from Cameroon. We were both college students at the time and he was a total blerd. But he only dated Asian girls, because he felt they were smarter and he abhorred Black culture, whereas I was majoring in African Studies. I've always felt that this may have been one of the reasons why he really never wanted to make a move, as he was working in a high tech field. 

Fast forward about 15 years later and I now keep getting jobs in low tech fields. And I find it so interesting that I'm looking into ways to combine it with my main interest: Africa. #wontHedoit

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Laela (Jul 10, 2018)

^^ Happy belated birthday! Those are great photos of your family and that cake is divine!

Like Steve Irwin used to say_ "Awwww... you're just a babe-y" _  God's best to you always.


----------



## Loving (Jul 10, 2018)

Happy belated birthday @Maracujá . May God give you the righteous desires of your heart.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 11, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Turned 33 four days ago and ended up celebrating the entire week with friends and family members.
> 
> View attachment 432777
> 
> ...


Happy Belated Birthday! Nice pics, and that cake looked yummy


----------



## Laela (Jul 22, 2018)

Today, I'm  just thankful.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 26, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Turned 33 four days ago and ended up celebrating the entire week with friends and family members.
> 
> View attachment 432777
> 
> ...



@Maracujá 

Oh how Beautiful you are.   Happy Birthday to you.   The celebration of your life never ends.   God bless you and your beautiful family.   

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 26, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> @Maracujá
> 
> Oh how Beautiful you are.   Happy Birthday to you.   The celebration of your life never ends.   God bless you and your beautiful family.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much @Shimmie, it truly means a lot! I can't seem to stop celebrating  :







It's the #Jesusage so it means a lot to me. Once again: thank you for your kind words .


----------



## Laela (Jul 28, 2018)

The thing I like about miracles: The DO happen


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 30, 2018)

I’m making a goal for myself to be more committed. More committed to my life, ministry, and things I want to do. For a good portion of my life I have spent it jumping from thing to thing and not sticking to anything. But I no longer want to do that anymore, it’s time to be committed!
I’ve been trying this past month to relocate to a different state to be with my significant other, and so far nothing is coming through. I’m feeling discouraged about this because I feel if I had a degree, a career that things would work out so much better. I feel like a change in scenery and a new location would be great for me. I’m more so trying to move for me than I am for SO. I just pray to God everything falls into place for once.


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 3, 2018)

There is a lady who used to be a member of our church, but who left in order to attend her husband's all White church. 

I spent the last three years tutoring her, so that she could obtain a degree to get a better job and she succeeded in that. But now she's going through all kinds of trouble with her supervisor, co-workers and clients and she wants to quit. I tried pleading with her that she should not do this, but she's already had me write a letter of resignation just in case. 

Bishop TD Jakes once spoke about this: he said that if you go to the streets of New York, you'll find tons of drug addicts and homeless people. Yet, nothing ever happens to them, you'll find them right where they are, day in and day out. But if you ever try to put on a suit, to go apply for a job at Wall Street, best believe all hell will break loose and all kinds of situations will try to impede your move. What he meant was: new levels, new devils. I tried explaining all this to her, but it fell on deaf ears imo. 

So many women around her/my mother's age/generation are not living their best life, because of this reason: they either never stick it out or they just see each other as competition instead of nurturing each other's dreams. My mom is a brilliant woman, who is fluent in 2 African languages and 2 European languages, but she never honed/amplified/leveraged her gift. 

So I would like to encourage you @mz.rae : you know the saying 'no matter what, dress up and show up'? That's all it boils down to at the end of the day. Don't settle for less than the life you actually want, truly visioneer your life. One of the first things I often tell women, when they ask me how to grow their hair long is: be prepared for setbacks. That's all life is at the end of the day: in total it will have taken me 10 years just to decorate my studio apartment to my liking and I'm still not done. But everyone who comes here is in awe and immediately feels at home. I put in time, sweat and tears. 

The alternative really is no option: it's a life of doom&gloom, constantly complaining and thinking about 'what ifs' .


----------



## Lucia (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Shimmie (Aug 10, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Thank you so much @Shimmie, it truly means a lot! I can't seem to stop celebrating  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful '33'... for sure.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 10, 2018)

Lucia said:


>


@Lucia...you never miss a beat.   Thank you for this message.  It is so very needed.   Very.  

God bless you.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 10, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> There is a lady who used to be a member of our church, but who left in order to attend her husband's all White church.
> 
> I spent the last three years tutoring her, so that she could obtain a degree to get a better job and she succeeded in that. But now she's going through all kinds of trouble with her supervisor, co-workers and clients and she wants to quit. I tried pleading with her that she should not do this, but she's already had me write a letter of resignation just in case.
> 
> ...



Love this... _"no matter what, dress up and show up..."._   and


----------



## Laela (Aug 11, 2018)

2 Corin 10
_
16 To preach the gospel in the regions beyond you, and not to boast in another man's line of things made ready to our hand. 

17 But he that glorieth, let him glory in the Lord.


18 For not he that commendeth himself is approved, but whom the Lord commendeth._


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 11, 2018)

Laela said:


> 2 Corin 10
> _
> 16 To preach the gospel in the regions beyond you, and not to boast in another man's line of things made ready to our hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Aug 13, 2018)

One for the prayer list.....


----------



## Laela (Aug 15, 2018)

The difference between *anointed *and _talented_:


----------



## momi (Aug 15, 2018)

@Maracujá - Happy Belated Birthday - you are a doll!


----------



## momi (Aug 15, 2018)

Lucia said:


>



FACTS - thanks for sharing. 

_..of all the rocks upon which we build our lives... family is the most important. And we are called to recognize and honor how critical every father is to that foundation.

...in a world of wickedness, weak men are nothing more than enablers of wicked men._


----------



## Laela (Aug 16, 2018)

What's going on here?


----------



## Laela (Aug 17, 2018)

You have to wonder ..why do white people hate black people so much.. perhaps Jesus was black.


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 17, 2018)

^^^You can leave out the perhaps. 

In other news: I miss my goddaughter so much. She has moved to Holland with my sister, her mom, who went there to live with the father of both her children. I'm very happy that they're united now, it's what my mom truly prayed for. But I miss her so much! She is such a happy go lucky child who loves saying her prayers before each meal . Talking to her was so easygoing, I tried having conversations today with adults and it was just so exhausting: the backstabbing, the backbiting and overall meanness was just too much for me to take


----------



## Laela (Aug 18, 2018)

^^ ITA with leaving out "perhaps"


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 20, 2018)

Laela said:


> What's going on here?




I wonder what she said to him just before, could she have asked for him to put it in her hand instead


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 20, 2018)

Laela said:


> Y*ou have to wonder ..why do white people hate black people so much.. *perhaps Jesus was black.




I often think about this, we must be a very great people.


----------



## Laela (Aug 21, 2018)

^^ We are!  and Amein....


----------



## mz.rae (Aug 24, 2018)

I’m in the process of finding a church home, I started back visiting a church who’s services I would watch live on YouTube. The sermons really do speak to me. They just wrapped up a Bible study segment about depression and anxiety. Now they are spending the next few weeks discussing inner healing. I went in person for the first class and can’t wait to see what I learn. I only wish this church wasn’t so far away from where I live it’s about 36 minutes away.

I did visit another church that is closer, I enjoy their worship. The sermons do resonate with me some what but I always go back and watch the first churches sermons. Also I like how the Pastor of the first church doesn’t do all that turning to your neighbor and say this, or smack and high five them. It’s just like why does it have to be so faaarrr!


----------



## Laela (Aug 24, 2018)

The mental health epidemic in America is Astounding... keeping those in the mental health profession and the mentally ill, esp the young ones, in prayer.. Where are the church folks?

Check out the facts..
*Key Findings *

*1 in 5 Adults have a mental health condition.* That's over 40 million Americans; more than the populations of New York and Florida *combined*.
*Youth mental health is worsening. *Rates of youth with severe depression increased from 5.9% in 2012 to 8.2% in 2015. Even with severe depression, 76% of youth are left with no or insufficient treatment
*More Americans have access to services...* Access to insurance and treatment increased, as healthcare reform has reduced the rates of uninsured adults. The greatest decrease in uninsured Adults with mental illnesses was seen in states that expanded Medicaid.
*...But most Americans still lack access to care. *56% of American adults with a mental illness do not receive treatment. Even in Maine, the state with the best access, 41.4% of adults with a mental illness do not receive treatment.
*There is a serious mental health workforce shortage*. In states with the lowest workforce, there is up* 6 times* the individuals to only 1 mental health professional. This includes psychiatrists, psychologists, social workers, counselors, and psychiatric nurses combined.


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 25, 2018)

^^^Been living with a mental illness for a decade now. Luckily, I have access to the best possible care I could've possibly have imagined. It's not always so black and white, often times the people who are suffering from a mental illness, do not accept the care that is offered to them. That's what I'm dealing with in my family. 

Healing from these ailments has to be a multidisciplinary affair and it started for me by reading Natasha McBride's book on the GAPS diet. Fasting and praying works miracles, taking one's medications, seeing a psychiatrist/therapist, being physically active and getting deep into The Word. 

Personally I believe this is due to a number of spiritual things we do, for me it developed right after I was sexually active outside of marriage and our home life was deteriorating. It takes years to heal, but it's not impossible. Looking forward to helping others who are dealing with this monster in the near future.


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 25, 2018)

Now, on something completely different: we often hear that (Black) women nowadays are not very marriage minded. But what does this really mean? Those of you who agree, care to give some examples of this?


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Chromia (Aug 26, 2018)

Just wanted to share this video about prayer and how to pray.  I hope this helps someone.

In the first part, the pastor talks about how we can pray silently or out loud, and prayer can take the form of a song that we're singing.

He talks about prayer being continual communication whenever and wherever you are.

He gives an example of someone having fun at a birthday party and sending up a prayer that they're grateful for friends & family.

He talks about 3 keys to pray more effectively:

22:56 *Surrender.* You might need to surrender your thoughts, your plans, your time, or your feelings & emotions.
He gives an example of someone praying for a better relationship with a family member, but the person who is praying might have bitterness and anger that they have to surrender first.

26:42 *Pray the scriptures.  *(Dephne Madyara and DailyEffectivePrayer on YouTube are great for help with this.)

29:33 *Listen.* Someone who has received an answer might not know it because they're not listening.

He gives an example of an alcoholic praying to be delivered from alcohol, but they're not listening to being told to stop going out on Friday nights, or to get the alcohol out of their home.

He also says that if you're praying to change a behavior, you might have to change something inside first.


----------



## Laela (Aug 26, 2018)

I think procrastination has a lot to do with it.. "when I get my degree" "just a few more years before my clock starts ticking" "let me get my traveling out the way" "gotta get my career on lock", etc., almost as if fixated on waiting for the perfect time, and it keeps them "single-minded"... not realizing men pick up on this and won't approach or try to date. If you look around, even on this very board, you see lots of threads on marriage and just as many, if not more, on being single... but I think procrastination (which is of the devil, IMHO) is a major factor.



Maracujá said:


> Now, on something completely different: we often hear that (Black) women nowadays are not very marriage minded. But what does this really mean? Those of you who agree, care to give some examples of this?


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 26, 2018)

Laela said:


> I think procrastination has a lot to do with it.. "when I get my degree" "just a few more years before my clock starts ticking" "let me get my traveling out the way" "gotta get my career on lock", etc., almost as if fixated on waiting for the perfect time, and it keeps them "single-minded"... not realizing men pick up on this and won't approach or try to date. If you look around, even on this very board, you see lots of threads on marriage and just as many, if not more, on being single... *but I think procrastination (which is of the devil, IMHO) is a major factor.*



Thanks for sharing your view on this. Care to elaborate on the point of procrastination? Because these are all things that women who are in a relationship/married actually do as well and it has not hindered them for some reason.


----------



## Laela (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi @Maracujá - I'm hoping others can chime in.. but by procrastinating, I'm leaning more on mentally putting of marriage specifically and not waiting on God... waiting on God isn't procrastinating lol.. I don't want to be misunderstood.. A marriage-minded woman can be "busy" living life, but I believe men can tell when someone is not open to marriage and will seek out someone who is.


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 28, 2018)

Laela said:


> Hi @Maracujá - I'm hoping others can chime in.. but by procrastinating, I'm leaning more on mentally putting of marriage specifically and not waiting on God... w*aiting on God isn't procrastinating lol.. I don't want to be misunderstood.. A marriage-minded woman can be "busy" living life, but I believe men can tell when someone is not open to marriage and will seek out someone who is.*



Thank you again for your input. Will chew on this for the remainder of the week.


----------



## Laela (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Laela (Aug 31, 2018)

Aretha's granddaughter shared this vid of her singing Nessum Dorma" (None shall sleep) in her last days. Rest in Peace, Ms. Franklin


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 9, 2018)

It is not enough to teach children about Our Father; they have to be shown Him as much as possible. They need to see His supernatural works, demonstrate His will in us, and to point out His work in them. Find an event that they have observed and show it in Scripture. Present them with the hard questions before someone else does and answer them. Challenge their view of the world and point out why this or that doesn't work with what Father Yah has ordered. Even go as far as telling them when the Lord has corrected you.

Just a small example of this: no matter what, my mother prayed, regardless of whatever sin she was in. She let her children know constantly she was praying for them. Even when we stopped going to church, she prayed. She still talked about God, the Bible, and various concepts we kids didn't have a clue about until adulthood. Decades later, the script got flipped and we children ended up giving her answers about Our Father she had wanted to know. All of her children are on different paths and levels of maturity, but we all believe.

OTOH, DH's mother was somewhat neglectful and rarely prayed or discussed belief. My DH was the family member who made sure everyone went to church in his youth. The difference between my DH and me is striking. Life beat both of us up, but I fared miles better than he did. 

Prayer for children and demonstrating your trust in Him is paramount for their spiritual success.


----------



## Laela (Sep 12, 2018)

Keeping all in prayer who are being affected by storms and hurricanes...God is not sleeping.
 There are 4 storms (2 hurricanes) in the Atlantic now.. my heart and prayers are with those living off the Carolinas and Virginia coastlines and in the Caribbean! Amein...


----------



## janiebaby (Sep 16, 2018)

A thought came to my mind today about how I believe God can change things but I don't really act like I believe that God can change ME.

I'm working on building my hope. I don't ever recall having hope.


----------



## Laela (Sep 17, 2018)

You have hope; as long you have Jesus,  you have hope...



janiebaby said:


> A thought came to my mind today about how I believe God can change things but I don't really act like I believe that God can change ME.
> 
> I'm working on building my hope. I don't ever recall having hope.


----------



## Laela (Sep 19, 2018)

So, we all know that Jesus and John the Baptist are cousins.  I was a bit amused when the thought of black folks, how we love to call each other cousin .. 'my play cuz' / wassup cuz?  came to mind while reading Matthew.
WHERE did come from, anyone knows? It's so intriguing that only black folks call each other cuz...and ties into my belief that Jesus in the flesh was black....  lol


----------



## Laela (Sep 22, 2018)

Aww..this is too adorable


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 24, 2018)

janiebaby said:


> A thought came to my mind today about how I believe God can change things but I don't really act like I believe that God can change ME.
> 
> I'm working on building my hope. I don't ever recall having hope.


I can totally relate to what you are saying. It's difficult to explain, but I get it.  I recently learned the difference between hope and faith.  Hope is more akin to wishing or dreaming, whereas faith requires action.


----------



## Laela (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Lucia (Oct 2, 2018)

"There is nothing the devil fears so much, or so much tries to hinder, as prayer."
— St. Philip Neri


----------



## Lucia (Oct 2, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> It is not enough to teach children about Our Father; they have to be shown Him as much as possible. They need to see His supernatural works, demonstrate His will in us, and to point out His work in them. Find an event that they have observed and show it in Scripture. Present them with the hard questions before someone else does and answer them. Challenge their view of the world and point out why this or that doesn't work with what Father Yah has ordered. Even go as far as telling them when the Lord has corrected you.
> 
> Just a small example of this: no matter what, my mother prayed, regardless of whatever sin she was in. She let her children know constantly she was praying for them. Even when we stopped going to church, she prayed. She still talked about God, the Bible, and various concepts we kids didn't have a clue about until adulthood. Decades later, the script got flipped and we children ended up giving her answers about Our Father she had wanted to know. All of her children are on different paths and levels of maturity, but we all believe.
> 
> ...



Good point but I’d go even further my mom always says if a a child can talk then they can pray a little prayer for themselves mommy and daddy too and start to learn how to speak to their Almoghtly Father.  Don’t wait until their 8-10 We shouldn’t sleep on this.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 2, 2018)

Lucia said:


> Good point but I’d go even further my mom always says if a a child can talk then they can pray a little prayer for themselves mommy and daddy too and start to learn how to speak to their Almoghtly Father.  Don’t wait until their 8-10 We shouldn’t sleep on this.


I agree, but people tend to turn prayer into a routine. We need to go beyond the routine and the typical to really grab a child's heart and mind.


----------



## Laela (Oct 5, 2018)

There are a lot of hurting people out there, pray for someone today.


----------



## Laela (Oct 15, 2018)

Question: what is the undeniable connection between the Old and New Testaments?


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 15, 2018)

Laela said:


> Question: what is the undeniable connection between the Old and New Testaments?


Do you mean other than Jesus clarifying and refining what the OT taught and foreshadowed?


----------



## Laela (Oct 16, 2018)

Yes you got both right... 



> "Without the benefit of the knowledge presented to us in the Old Testament, we would be totally unable to understand the Jewish customs that are mentioned only in passing in the pages of the New Testament."


 ... and Jesus was the connector. I know certain denominations only rely on either, but now charismatic and nondenominational preachers are saying OT is not needed. A move in another direction that is noteworthy...sign of the times?




Sharpened said:


> Do you mean other than Jesus clarifying and refining what the OT taught and foreshadowed?


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 16, 2018)

@Laela they are missing out on so much information, mainly clarification of what the inspired writers were trying to get across. I could almost write a book on what I discovered simply looking at the culture and language of both the Hebrews and the Greeks.


----------



## Laela (Oct 18, 2018)

Here's an interesting article for you... your thoughts?

https://www.christianitytoday.com/c...tanley-unhitching-old-testament-theology.html




Sharpened said:


> @Laela they are missing out on so much information, mainly clarification of what the inspired writers were trying to get across. I could almost write a book on what I discovered simply looking at the culture and language of both the Hebrews and the Greeks.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 18, 2018)

Laela said:


> Here's an interesting article for you... your thoughts?
> 
> https://www.christianitytoday.com/c...tanley-unhitching-old-testament-theology.html


Oh my, Yah help us! The reason people are leaving Christianity is the same reason I don't like religion: believers are not showing people Jesus (in the natural or supernatural), just religion, church and morality. Here is a direct quote from the article:



> In every case, what disturbs these folks who have left the church or are considering leaving is the church’s failure to do the good in the world.



That is not the OT's fault. The article itself is OK, but these theologians and ministers are too much into mindsets and head games to be of any use in the long run. These are the people James was talking about in Chapter 1:


> *22*Be doers of the word, and not hearers only. Otherwise, you are deceiving yourselves. *23*For anyone who hears the word but does not carry it out is like a man who looks at his face in a mirror, *24*and after observing himself goes away and immediately forgets what he looks like. *25*But the one who looks intently into the perfect law of freedom, and continues to do so—not being a forgetful hearer, but an effective doer—he will be blessed in what he does.
> *26*If anyone considers himself religious and yet does not bridle his tongue, he deceives his heart and his religion is worthless. *27*Pure and undefiled religion before our God and Father is this: to care for orphans and widows in their distress, and to keep oneself from being polluted by the world.


In modern day vernacular: Get up off you butt and go do something. Quit sitting around over-analyzing this stuff because your opinions and viewpoints change constantly. Seek the will of Yah and obey (listen and do). You see all these people who need help; go help them. Your life is a mess; go fix it.


----------



## Laela (Oct 22, 2018)

Simple principle:
"Love  Life, it will Love you back"


----------



## Laela (Oct 31, 2018)

Today I am thankful to the Most High God for making a way for a family member that I've long put into His hands. Victory came for him when it seemed there was no way. I'd already claimed the outcome, verbatim, prayed on it and had believed it. God was faithful and I know it was God. Don't ever doubt God, folks. Never!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 1, 2018)

The Mystery behind generational curses series


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 5, 2018)

^^he starts at 16 mins


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 6, 2018)

@Laela what have you discovered about the eastern (Hebrew) mindset vs. the western (Greek or Greco-Roman) one? Did you want to start a thread on it? I'm bored, lol.


----------



## Laela (Nov 7, 2018)

^^^ yes, a dedicated thread is a better idea.lol @ being bored. Hope you're having a blessed day!


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 14, 2018)

OK, unless you ask Our Father for correction consistently, quit saying, "The Lord will correct me." He is not obligated to correct our errors if we don't ask for it or accept the correction.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 18, 2018)

This is going to sound strange. The original writers of Scripture were fine; they wrote what they heard and saw. I try not to judge the past with present understanding, but I know shade when I see it. The early English translators had a bias against women. When you start to do word studies, it jumps out at you.

Case in point: The Hebrew word, anah - to be bowed down or afflicted; abase self, defile.

Deuteronomy 21:14, the early translators softened the meaning of this word to downplay what a man could do to a foreign captive (humbled, humiliated). The current translations are not much better. _Afflicted, defiled _or _dealt harshly_ should have been used as in other parts of the OT. The reason that ordinance was in Scripture was to *discourage* that behavior and make the one doing it look like an idiot. This is not the only time this has happened. When it was an enemy, then the words _raped_, _violated_, _defiled_, or _forced_ were used.


----------



## Laela (Dec 19, 2018)




----------

